# Lathe die holder 1st attempt



## sycle1 (Aug 25, 2021)

My first die holder for the lathe! I know its a bit rough round the edges I am still learning


----------



## BladesIIB (Aug 25, 2021)

That is a great start for learning.  Congrats!


----------



## Eddyde (Aug 26, 2021)

Looks great! Please post more pictures, especially if you have some taken during fabrication.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Aug 26, 2021)

Nice work! These are a great little project and a very useful tool. 
I have to make some adapter rings for mine as I have discovered that metric dies come in an assortment of sizes and none of them are 1 or 1.5 in.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Aug 26, 2021)

very cool! Looks much nicer than mine and will probably be just as useful. They're really handy for making small screws or finishing off some single point threading


----------



## riversidedan (Aug 26, 2021)

looks good..... sycle1 looks like mine only problem is I only had 1 in. dia 6061 so the dies were to big to fit, so need some 1.5 stock.......and yes thier not that hard to make, I had to buy 1 pre-made but after that figured out how they were  produced, just used 2     5-40 grub screws to hold the die being the die already had a divit for one screw to grab..  wasnt concerned with the knurl as I can go back and re-do it

its the perfect project for the newbie


----------



## th62 (Sep 22, 2021)

Why so many screws to hold the die in.  I have two, one for 25mm dies, another for 30mm dies I made the other day.  Good job BTW, nice knurling.


----------

